# Aponogeton distachyos



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

hallo,
ich hab ne Frage,
ich habe im Aq ein Aponogeton distachyos gesetzt..es hat den Winter über schön geblüht,nun scheint es aber ne Ruhe Pause einzulegen.
Normalerweise soll man da ja nicht tun,kannich das jetzt wieder in meine Kübel setzen??
Weil nochmal möchte ich es nicht Im Aq haben,da es mir zuviel Licht nimmt und es ja eigentlich ne Teichpflanze ist..


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

scherzhafte Frage: Wie gross ist Dein Aquarium ? 5000 Liter    ? Die __ Wasserähre wird doch riesengross ?

Hatte ja auch keine Erfahrung mit der Pflanze, bis ich sie mir hier in den Teich gesetzt habe. Zumindest die hiesigen winterlichen Bedingungen (kurzzeitig bis -4 Grad, Teich ohne Eisschicht) hat die Wasserähre prima überstanden. Sie war die *einzige *Pflanze, die den ganzen Winter über geblüht hat. 

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich sie (in Unkenntnis dieser Umstände) aus dem Teich genommen und im Gewächshaus überwintert. Nach dem Wiedereinsetzen in den Teich hat sie sich noch ein paar Wochen gehalten und dann komplett zurückgebildet. Dachte schon, sie hätte sich selbst kompostiert  . Weit gefehlt, im Herbst ist sie dann wieder gekommen.

Meine Schlussfolgerungen sind kein "Wissen", dürften aber so falsch auch nicht sein:

- Die Wasserähre scheint zumindest in mildem Klima winterhart zu sein. Was passiert, wenn das Wasser gefriert, weiss ich nicht.

- Du kannst die Wasserähre aus dem AQ wieder herausnehmen und sie nach draussen setzen. Ich wûrde den Kübel erst einmal in einem Zwischenschritt im Gewächshaus ein wenig herunterkühlen lassen, bevor ich die Pflanze in den kalten Teich setze (aber selbst das dürfte sie problemlos überleben).

- Es scheint normal, dass die Pflanze eine ausgedehnte Sommerpause einlegt, in der sie sich komplett zurückbildet. Das geschieht vermutlich um so früher, je wärmer sie überwintert wurde.

- Du solltest aufpassen, bei mir sät sich die Wasserähre extrem aus. Überall am Teich erscheinen kleine Blättchen, eine dieser Pflanzen blüht bereits. Wenn das unvermindert so weitergeht, wird die Pflanze zum Problem. Sie befindet sich übrigens in Pflanzgefässen, da ich ursprünglich ja vorhatte, sie im Winter aus dem Teich zu nehmen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Steeve,

in Deutschland ist Aponogeton fast überall winterhart, vorausgesetzt der Teich ist tief genug, daß die Rhizome nicht durchfrieren. 

Stefans Beobachtung stimmt auch bei uns: die Pflanze legt eine Sommerpause ein, sie blüht nur im Frühling und Herbst. 

Über Sämlinge brauchst Du Dir bei uns aber keine Gedanken zu machen. Die kommen ohne menschliche Hilfe in unserem Klima nicht durch.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo ihr beiden,
Danke für die antworten..
das die winterhart ist weiss ich..im GW hat auch eine überlebt..die blüht gerdae   
Die aussem Aq wollte ich wegen der größe nicht mehr drin haben..desshalb sollte die ins Gw
Da es ja jetzt wärmer wird,werde ich sie ganzlangsam auf Zimmertempund dann auf draußentemp runterkühlen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Werner,

das wird wirklich ein Problem, wenn ich nicht aufpasse. Jungpflanzen befinden sich überall am Ufer...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
deine Probleme müsste man haben. Bei mir kümmert sie so vor sich hin. 3-4 Blüten, das wars dann schon. Sie kommt in ca 20-30 cm Tiefe zwar über den Winter, aber richtig wachsen mag sie bei mir nicht. Warum wohl ??
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Eugen,

wenn ich darauf nur eine Antwort wüsste. Meine sitzen noch nicht einmal bequem, sondern in relativ kleinen Töpfen ohne weitere Düngergaben. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann: Im Winter, wenn ihre Haupt-Wachstums- und Blühzeit ist, ist es in Deutschland zu kalt. Im Sommer, wenn es auch in Deuschland richtig warm ist, halten sie Ruhe. Hast Du Gelegenheit, eine Pflanze einmal frostfrei im (ruhig kalten) Gewächshaus zu überwintern ? Das Licht sollte ausreichen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

Hallo Stefan,

das must Du mir einmal erklären: Wie kannst Du bei Überwinterung im (kalten) Gewächshaus darauf schliessen, dass eine Pflanze winterhart ist ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
ich gehe davon aus,dass die Pflanze winterhart ist,da meion GW überhaupt nicht geheizt wird,und es darin auchmal -6°C werden...
Für mioch bezeichne ich Pflanzen,die sowas überstehen als relativ winterhart...


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Relativ winterhart ...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

ja..relativ winterhart..es kann ja z.B. in kälteren Regionen nicht mehr winterhart sein.....vondawegen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hier nur mal zwei Fotos von der __ Wasserähre. Einmal die Altpflanze und die direkt daneben treibende junge Pflanze: Die kleinen Blättchen stammen von einer Pflanze, die aus Samen entstanden sein muss. Solche kleinen Blätter finden sich im gesamten Teich an Stellen, an denen ich nie und nimmer eine Wasserähre gepflanzt  habe - eine davon blüht bereits.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Halo Stefan,du hast es gut..bei dir sähen die sich von alleine aus..wenn das bei mir auch so wäre...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir ahbe ich jetzt auch Sämlinge gefunden  
Wie kann ich die denn jetzt durchbringen und zu blühfähigen Pflanzen heranwachsen lassen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

gute Frage ... habe mich nie darum gekümmert - die Jungpflanzen waren einfach da... Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen (Wärme, Licht), würde ich es einmal in einer flachen Anzuchtschale mit wenigen Zentimetern Wasserstand versuchen. Verlegesand sollte als Substrat geeignet sein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

